# This is why children should not be allowed on FA *facepalm*



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

Apparently a 14 year old kid is now "mated" at another 13 year old kid. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1375026/

Can we please, *please* change the age requirements. It's bad enough that we have underage "furs" on here browsing though all the porn... but this?  This just makes me feel sick.

WAY TO GO FANDOM!


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2010)

At least it's not a 24-year-old "mated" to a 13-year-old :T


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

That's actually happened a few times.

And you never know, it could be. He could be totally lying about his age and the person he's fooling would never know because, quite honestly, kids are dumb.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (May 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> At least it's not a 24-year-old "mated" to a 13-year-old :T


 quite true


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> At least it's not a 24-year-old "mated" to a 13-year-old :T


inb4omurr


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

You darn kids get off mah fa.
*shakes cane*
:V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Kids at 13 get horny?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Kids at 13 get horny?



They're just mindlessly parroting Bay Watch.
...
Or whatever kids watch these days.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

not responsible for the series of MASSIVE trolling for both.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Kids at 13 get horny?


Kids these days don't know how good they have it, back in my day we just used our hands :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> not responsible for the series of MASSIVE trolling for both.


I'm not going to troll them, all teenagers are horny and the ones that aren't have someone to bang.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They're just mindlessly parroting Bay Watch.
> ...
> Or whatever kids watch these days.


Nahrootoe I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> *narutard* I think.


fix'd :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

OP, you jealous?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V


That or Dragon Ballz. I dunno, I can't keep up with this animÃ© crap anymore. D:


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not going to troll them, all teenagers are horny and the ones that aren't have someone to bang.


teens dont get horny till 15

then again I didnt get a girlfriend till 19


----------



## SnowFox (May 4, 2010)

Oh LAWL. It's Gight, somebody inform Jashwa.

I wouldn't worry about it, that journal is 3 days old, they've probably broken up by now.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> teens dont get horny till 15
> 
> then again I didnt get a girlfriend till 19


I never even kissed a girl until I turned 18. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That or Dragon Ballz. I dunno, I can't keep up with this animÃ© crap anymore. D:


Thank god I got out of anime, they're even worse than us.


Shark_the_raptor said:


> OP, you jealous?


I think he is.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

Anyone here remember Munchie and Raine?  :roll:


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Thank god I got out of anime, they're even worse than us.


SpeedRacer was awesome.





That's about it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never even kissed a girl until I turned 18. xD



But you were kissing the boys since 11, right?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I never even kissed a girl until I turned 18. xD


I was busy trying to keep my job :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But you were kissing the boys since 11, right?


derp derp.

I was painfully virgin until I turned 18. Then I got my kewl on and got tons of poontang. :B


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2010)

I wanna know which one is the 40 year old fat creeper who is probably into diapers.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> derp derp.
> 
> I was painfully virgin until I turned 18. Then I got my kewl on and got tons of poontang. :B



:|


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

That's Gight, and he has a lot of problems and I think the affection of a girl in his life is possibly a good thing for him. He's a very unstable kid, because he thinks no one likes him.

Chill out, if it's a 10 year old with a 30 year old there's a problem. Ever been in Middle School? Kids have girlfriends and boyfriends, whether long term or not. Get over it.

Also stop being a jealous cunt, it's not like he's looking at porn or faking his age or preying on kids as a 30 year old or some shit.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> not responsible for the series of MASSIVE trolling for both.


I'm glad I can say that I'm not either. These people fail at trolling. *facepalm*


Shark_the_raptor said:


> OP, you jealous?


Nope. I just hate kids.


Morroke said:


> That's Gight, and he has a lot of problems and I think the affection of a girl in his life is possibly a good thing for him. He's a very unstable kid, because he thinks no one likes him.
> 
> Chill out, if it's a 10 year old with a 30 year old there's a problem. Ever been in Middle School? Kids have girlfriends and boyfriends, whether long term or not. Get over it.


... unstable, huh? How much do you wanna bet he'll kill himself when this little internet relationship fails?


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> ... unstable, huh? How much do you wanna bet he'll kill himself when this little internet relationship fails?



Why do you give a fuck? The kid is 14, live and learn.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Why do you give a fuck? The kid is 14, live and learn.


we wont if the latter does happen then


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> we wont if the latter does happen then



The kid won't really do it, he'll threaten it but he's never followed through. He doesn't have the resources, and just wants someone to like him.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Why do you give a fuck? The kid is 14, live and learn.


I don't. I just wanna win money.
Hell, I won $2k when that idiot Kurt Cobain killed himself, what makes you think I'm not going to try and do the same here?

Inb4coldheartedbastard


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I don't. I just wanna win money.
> Hell, I won $2k when that idiot Kurt Cobain killed himself, what makes you think I'm not going to try and do the same here?



What the fuck are you smoking.


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> I don't. I just wanna win money.
> Hell, I won $2k when that idiot Kurt Cobain killed himself, what makes you think I'm not going to try and do the same here?
> 
> Inb4coldheartedbastard


 
You cold hearted.... umm... jerk!


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I take things on the internet seriously.


Fixed.

//EDIT:: and to answer your question: nothing. I'm drinking stuff tho. 


garoose said:


> You cold hearted.... umm... jerk!


Fucking lol'd


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Fixed.



Hurrr look who's talking? You're the one who made a thread about two kids going out with each other at a completely reasonable age margin.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> :|


D:


----------



## garoose (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Fixed.
> 
> //EDIT:: and to answer your question: nothing. I'm drinking stuff tho.
> 
> Fucking lol'd


 
You should read your own sig


----------



## ~Genesis~ (May 4, 2010)

Hmm... what's it say? I got my scripts on cause of fucking annoying image sigs.


Anyways: back on topic... I don't really give a fuck if they want to go out, beat each other off, fuck or whatever. We don't, however, need to see that shit on FA.

FA should have a *minimum age* of 16 years or older.


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> Hmm... what's it say? I got my scripts on cause of fucking annoying image sigs.
> 
> 
> Anyways: back on topic... I don't really give a fuck if they want to go out, beat each other off, fuck or whatever. We don't, however, need to see that shit on FA.
> ...



It was in their journal, which you would not have seen had you just like...not scanned over their entire profile? (which was impossible to find unless you found him off of Meisu's journal responses on her page where he sometimes posts).


----------



## Gight (May 4, 2010)

I can have my own opinion, and I am too much a coward to kill myself.

There is an age filter on FA that won't allow me to view porn.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2010)

My friend *mated* another weeaboo online at 12.  Only you know it was called edating and they broke it off once they both grew up and matured.  :T 

You can't stop nerds from doing this.  It's not FA's job to police e-relationships.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Takun said:


> My friend *mated* another weeaboo online.  Only you know it was called edating and they broke it off once they both matured.  :T
> 
> You can't stop nerds from doing this.  It's not FA's job to police e-relationships.


YES IT IS. STOP LYING.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> The kid won't really do it, he'll threaten it but he's never followed through. He doesn't have the resources, and just wants someone to like him.


thats what they said about the kids who shoot up their schools :V

but again its an E-lationship an average lifespan of em is 2-3 months


Gight said:


> I can have my own opinion, and I am too much a  coward to kill myself.
> 
> There is an age filter on FA that won't allow me to view porn.


I forget to mention its often the cowards that actually DO kill themselves.

and there are folks who still lie about their age on FA to this day :V but it doesnt stop them from still commissioning it and never posting it.


----------



## Morroke (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats what they said about the kids who shoot up their schools :V
> 
> but again its an E-lationship an average lifespan of em is 2-3 months



Those kids also have easy access to guns or other weapons.


----------



## Gight (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats what they said about the kids who shoot up their schools :V
> 
> but again its an E-lationship an average lifespan of em is 2-3 months



I've thought about it, but I am to scared of death. I'd be more likely a serial killer.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Genesis did you you just make us mock one of our own?!
*sharky is not amused*


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> I've thought about it, but I am to scared of death. I'd be more likely a serial killer.



Why be scared of death, it comes no matter what, heck you can die 2 hours from now

a better excuse is "cause my Girlfriend needs me around"

again this is an E-lationship not on the same level of a Relationship



Morroke said:


> Those kids also have easy access to guns or other  weapons.


the students still went "lol he isnt gonna do it"


----------



## Gight (May 4, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Why be scared of death, it comes no matter what, heck you can die 2 hours from now



I'm scared of Pain.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> I'm scared of Pain.


For a split second I thought you said "I'm scared of Palin". LOL


----------



## Verin Asper (May 4, 2010)

Gight said:


> I'm scared of Pain.


Pain is part of life, it shows we are alive


----------



## Ratte (May 4, 2010)

For fuck's sake, faggots, quit sticking your cum-sticky nose into the business of everyone else.  For once, mind yourself.  It's not rocket science.


----------

